# If you had proof of no god would you show the world?



## Bombsii (Apr 4, 2009)

Well....would you?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 4, 2009)

err fucking obviously yes, people deserve that information and the truth


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd feel a little bad about doing that...


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 4, 2009)

It wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 4, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm not sure how much of a difference it would make either.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 4, 2009)

it's a little hard to prove a negative

other than that we have mountains of circumstantial evidence already so uh


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 4, 2009)

No. Many people would denounce it, and I'm not one to fight for a certain religious view, even if I know I'm right. There's nothing wrong with believing in something. If I believed strongly in something, I certainly wouldn't want someone coming around and telling me that it doesn't exist.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 4, 2009)

yes, but it wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Felidire (Apr 4, 2009)

I already have the proof, it's called a brain.


You could show them the proof, but they probably wouldn't embrace the truth even if you handed it to them on a silver platter, because they don't have a brain. Simple. <3


----------



## J.T. (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, but what good would it do? The thing about believing in a god who can do anything is that there is never a way to disprove it to believers. No matter how conclusive and how perfect the evidence is against the existence of a god or gods, they'd always say that it's his will that we never see him, or that he's testing us, or whatever they can pull out of their asses to assure to themselves that they're right. I'm not saying all theists would do that, there are a lot with common sense, but fanatics would just tune out the evidence completely.

That said, yes. The world should know the (hypothetical) truth.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 4, 2009)

No way. If even a small percentile of people found this out then the whole world's balance could be thrown off. If it wern't for the promise of an afterlife to some people they would be unable to fuction in socity, not that they do it well now anyways. The belife of a reward type of afterife keeps a lot of people from doing things like murder, crime, and adultury. Sure it doesn't stop everyone, but it does stop many.
Not to mention the chaos that would surely unfold in the middle east where people suicide bomb others in prayer to their God.

For the sake of the world I wouldn't tell.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes. Even though it might cause some problems, I'd still do it. People do indeed deserve to know the truth.

It probably wouldn't change much anyways.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't get the entire world's attention, but I _would_ release it to some scientists or something.  Free spread of information is great, but if I show the entire world at once, I'll be dead within a week.

also opal's post


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 4, 2009)

i'd probably give the proof to some scientists or whatever, so they can do stuff with it. i wouldn't really want the label of being the guy who proved god wrong. D:



> The belife of a reward type of afterife keeps a lot of people from doing things like murder, crime, and adultury.


first two, fair enough, but who gives a crap about adultery.

i mean, i agree that people who adulterate are in most cases jerks, but it's not like society would collapse if more people started sleeping around.


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 4, 2009)

What if God visits you in a vision and tells you to tell people to stop worshiping him?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 4, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> What if God visits you in a vision and tells you to tell people to stop worshiping him?


If this happens, you should probably talk to a doctor.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I'd probably try to make it public and let people decide for themselves whether to go on believing or not for themselves. There'd be nothing for me to gain by just forcing it onto every single religious person out there until they change their mind, and it'd probably just upset/offend them. Of course few would take much notice anyway.

Of course, I'd keep it tucked away so I can present it if I ever come across any of those people who are so sickeningly devout they  use their faith to piss everybody off, and just generally turn into total pricks. >:3


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 4, 2009)

Hellz yeah.

But they have faith. Belief in something with little or no evidence.


----------



## xkze (Apr 4, 2009)

agreeing with all of the people here who say it wouldn't matter

one of the key parts of religion is ignoring anything that denounces it

that is why it still exists


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Apr 4, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> If it wern't for the promise of an afterlife to some people they would be unable to fuction in socity, not that they do it well now anyways. The belife of a reward type of afterife keeps a lot of people from doing things like murder, crime, and adultury.


Umm, this is false. Just because I don't believe in an afterlife doesn't mean I go around and slaughter/rape innocent people. I mean sure there are some crazy atheists but there are also some crazy theists. Also, those people that go around and slaughter/rape people have quite a bit more wrong with them than the fact they don't believe in an afterlife.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 4, 2009)

ECM, the key words are "a lot". She knows not everyone would go batshit insane without their imaginary friend's guidance, but some would, and that's what she's worried about.

And considering some of the shit I see on sites like Rapture Ready and FSTDT, I kinda worry about that too.


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 4, 2009)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Umm, this is false. Just because I don't believe in an afterlife doesn't mean I go around and slaughter/rape innocent people. I mean sure there are some crazy atheists but there are also some crazy theists. Also, those people that go around and slaughter/rape people have quite a bit more wrong with them than the fact they don't believe in an afterlife.


Actually that analogy gets even better if you mention the whole point of Valhalla is that you slaughter/rape _because_ of an afterlife, so religion has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 4, 2009)

basically what opal said *but* yeah of course.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 4, 2009)

The situation could never even hypothetically happen, since the entire God hypothesis is designed so as to be completely unfalsifiable, but eh, why not?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Apr 4, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> If it wern't for the promise of an afterlife to some people they would be unable to fuction in socity, not that they do it well now anyways. The belife of a reward type of afterife keeps a lot of people from doing things like murder, crime, and adultury. Sure it doesn't stop everyone, but it does stop many.


I'm pretty sure that in many parts of Christianity, you don't do things to get into heaven, you just have to believe. And if you believe, then what's in the Bible make sense and you want to do what you see as right.

You may have been talking about other religions too but oh well.


----------



## ZimD (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd at least try to. It wouldn't make any difference, but there's no reason to not try and see if anyone will use their brains. I wouldn't force it on people, I'd just try and make it known. If anyone is open enough to actually think and realize that it's true, then yay for them, they used their brains. And the vast majority of religious people who wouldn't accept it, yay for them, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 5, 2009)

> What if God visits you in a vision and tells you to tell people to stop worshiping him?


'God visited me in a vision and told me that you were an advocate of Satan!'

'God visited me in a vision and told me that you have been mislead by Satan!'

'God visited me in a vision and told me that etc etc etc you are wrong D:<'


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Apr 5, 2009)

In response to the actual question, I'd have to say I'd try to show people, and ignore those that turn it away. Simple. Although I would probably give it to Richard Dawkins and see what havoc he wreaks on the world. 



Vyraura said:


> Actually that analogy gets even better if you mention the whole point of Valhalla is that you slaughter/rape _because_ of an afterlife, so religion has nothing to do with it.


Also terrorists and etc., etc.


----------



## Mirry (Apr 5, 2009)

Agreeing with the majority in that showing the evidence to the world would probably sway very few theists. Since when has evidence ever meant anything to them, anyway?


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

> Agreeing with the majority in that showing the evidence to the world would probably sway very few theists. Since when has evidence ever meant anything to them, anyway?


This.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd throw it in the metaphorical wastebasket. I don't need a crapton of people to get angry with me, and I don't really want more people praising me as some sort of atheist hero.

Instead, I could laugh for a good 5 or so minutes.


----------



## Eeveelution (Apr 10, 2009)

No. Although they deserve to know the truth, it would be too horrible to share. Our world revolves around many religious beliefs, and without them, it would be chaos. Think about it: the Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Vikings, Africans, Native Americans... Every culture centered around a religion, so taking it away would be the end of the world. People would be afraid to die even more, killers would stop because they'd be afraid of a retaliation killing, prices would skyrocket until no one could afford anything because people would buy everything they wanted so they'd enjoy their short lives... Life would suddenly be empty, and people would stop having children so they wouldn't suffer too.

However, this is if the proof becomes well known. (If it's solid enough, what I said WILL come true.) Chances are it'll be the same reaction as "OMG ALIENS HAVE ACTUALLY LANDED ON EARTH!" or "I married a truck."


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 10, 2009)

Eeveelution said:


> No. Although they deserve to know the truth, it would be too horrible to share. Our world revolves around many religious beliefs, and without them, it would be chaos. Think about it: the Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Vikings, Africans, Native Americans... Every culture centered around a religion, so taking it away would be the end of the world. People would be afraid to die even more, killers would stop because they'd be afraid of a retaliation killing, prices would skyrocket until no one could afford anything because people would buy everything they wanted so they'd enjoy their short lives... Life would suddenly be empty, and people would stop having children so they wouldn't suffer too.
> 
> However, this is if the proof becomes well known. (If it's solid enough, what I said WILL come true.) Chances are it'll be the same reaction as "OMG ALIENS HAVE ACTUALLY LANDED ON EARTH!" or "I married a truck."


Many wise men before you have foreseen this future, and despaired. Without religion, the world will be engulfed in fiery chaos. Have we not all seen those... _atheists_, throwing their god-given lives away? _Buying_ things, _not killing_ people, and - worst of all - _fearing death!_ Society is degenerating - we must embrace the old ways! We must be more like the Ancient Greeks or the Vikings, or we are doomed! _Doomed!_

Hearken ye, for the Great Prophet Eeveelution has spoken! You now know what will become of us, if we fail to act; is this the vile, Hellish world we wish to live in? _Is it?_ There is still time, my children - renounce your non-faith! If you would but see the light...! Your ungodly, hedonistic, atheist ways will surely be the end of us all...!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 10, 2009)

Eeveelution said:


> No. Although they deserve to know the truth, it would be too horrible to share. Our world revolves around many religious beliefs, and without them, it would be chaos. Think about it: the Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Vikings, Africans, Native Americans... Every culture centered around a religion, so taking it away would be the end of the world. People would be afraid to die even more, killers would stop because they'd be afraid of a retaliation killing, prices would skyrocket until no one could afford anything because people would buy everything they wanted so they'd enjoy their short lives... Life would suddenly be empty, and people would stop having children so they wouldn't suffer too.
> 
> However, this is if the proof becomes well known. (If it's solid enough, what I said WILL come true.) Chances are it'll be the same reaction as "OMG ALIENS HAVE ACTUALLY LANDED ON EARTH!" or "I married a truck."


Even if everybody was sure that God does not exist, there'd still be religion.

Heck, religion doesn't even really need deities in general.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes I would. However, I'd release it in the public domain so other people can use it, and not attribute the information to myself as to avoid the mob.


----------



## Minish (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure whether I would or not.

People are entitled to not knowing. I don't like theists telling me their god *definitely* created the world, and I don't like atheists telling me *definitely* no god exists. I want to make up my own mind. I like making my own theories about how the universe was created, and I don't care whether they're true or not - I just find them interesting and pleasant.

More coherantly, I like not knowing. And I know a lot of people feel the same way. So if I had to suffer with the knowledge, I wouldn't want to inflict it on people who's lives are run by hope and because of that, they are happy. I don't want to take away anyone's happiness. I didn't tell my sister Father Christmas didn't exist; it made her happy to think that he did (even if I hate the concept myself).

If only I could release the information to the world with a spoiler tag attached. DX


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 12, 2009)

Eeveelution said:


> No. Although they deserve to know the truth, it would be too horrible to share. Our world revolves around many religious beliefs, and without them, it would be chaos. Think about it: the Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Vikings, Africans, Native Americans... Every culture centered around a religion, so taking it away would be the end of the world. People would be afraid to die even more, killers would stop because they'd be afraid of a retaliation killing, prices would skyrocket until no one could afford anything because people would buy everything they wanted so they'd enjoy their short lives... Life would suddenly be empty, and people would stop having children so they wouldn't suffer too.
> 
> However, this is if the proof becomes well known. (If it's solid enough, what I said WILL come true.) Chances are it'll be the same reaction as "OMG ALIENS HAVE ACTUALLY LANDED ON EARTH!" or "I married a truck."


Are you serious? Please tell me you're not serious. I'm ... there are no words.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 12, 2009)

No God does not mean no morals. No true religious person should look down on those non-religious true to themselves, and no true non-religious person should look down on those religious true to themselves. Scorn only that which is dogmatic and converting, because conversion is contemptible. But atheism is merely a different set of morals; whether those are better or worse are debatable. I don't think Biblical morals are completely subversive (though many of them are outdated and wrong). People have a right to the truth, and if there were incontravertible evidence God did not exist, I would give it.

God is a non-falsifiable entity however so this is not really possible.

The trick for people is to use their own brain. I have a problem with organised religion because it does not promote this.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 12, 2009)

> But atheism is merely a different set of morals


No, it isn't. Atheism is a lack of belief in a deity or deities. Stop trying to make the word mean things it doesn't.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 13, 2009)

I wasn't going to respond to this thread because everything's pretty much been said. However,


Eeveelution said:


> No. Although they deserve to know the truth, it would be too horrible to share.


Opening sentence already sounds like we're proposing a 'SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE' scenario.



> Our world revolves around many religious beliefs, and without them, it would be chaos. Think about it: the Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Vikings, Africans, Native Americans... Every culture centered around a religion, so taking it away would be the end of the world.


The problem being: ancient Romans, Greeks, Egyptians and Vikings a) don't exist anymore and b) were polytheistic so it's a completely different ballgame. Africans and Native Americans do exist (obviously) but both are polytheistic and mostly spiritual. Anyway, if we NOW said that there is/are no gods, ancient civilizations wouldn't be affected at all since they're, well, ancient.



> People would be afraid to die even more, killers would stop because they'd be afraid of a retaliation killing, prices would skyrocket until no one could afford anything because people would buy everything they wanted so they'd enjoy their short lives... Life would suddenly be empty, and people would stop having children so they wouldn't suffer too.


hmm ah yes I remember the times when me and all my atheist friends stopped enjoying life because we didn't fear horrible torture in the afterlife.

Anyway, don't talk about things you don't understand. People are and will always be afraid of death, regardless of religion; killers stopping killing... is a good thing? They wouldn't stop anyway. Don't you know anything about the psychology of killers? Come on; even with religion people already buy a ton of shit (guess what, we're in a recession) because you can't take any of your wordly possessions with you so you kind of *have* to acquire them in life and people wouldn't stop having children.

tl;dr don't talk out of your arse.



Music Dragon said:


> Many wise men before you have foreseen this future, and despaired. Without religion, the world will be engulfed in fiery chaos. Have we not all seen those... _atheists_, throwing their god-given lives away? _Buying_ things, _not killing_ people, and - worst of all - _fearing death!_ Society is degenerating - we must embrace the old ways! We must be more like the Ancient Greeks or the Vikings, or we are doomed! _Doomed!_
> 
> Hearken ye, for the Great Prophet Eeveelution has spoken! You now know what will become of us, if we fail to act; is this the vile, Hellish world we wish to live in? _Is it?_ There is still time, my children - renounce your non-faith! If you would but see the light...! Your ungodly, hedonistic, atheist ways will surely be the end of us all...!


hahaha


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 13, 2009)

I would tell.  Then the problems religion causes would stop.  But then, IMO, there would be more killing and bad stuff happening, because people know there is no after life.

But, this will never happen, so there is no need to worry.  :D


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 14, 2009)

TorterraOats said:


> I would tell.  Then the problems religion causes would stop.  But then, IMO, there would be more killing and bad stuff happening, because people know there is no after life.
> 
> But, this will never happen, so there is no need to worry.  :D


Ah yes. The afterlife - only reason why I'm not a homicidal maniac.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 14, 2009)

TorterraOats said:


> I would tell.  Then the problems religion causes would stop.  But then, IMO, there would be more killing and bad stuff happening, because people know there is no after life.


... except I don't believe in god(s) or an afterlife and I don't go around doing "bad stuff" to people or killing them or whatnot so...


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 14, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> ... except I don't believe in god(s) or an afterlife and I don't go around doing "bad stuff" to people or killing them or whatnot so...


That is because you are smart and have good morals.  I meant the people who believe in God and that is the only thing keeping them from snapping.  And it wouldn't be "not believing" anymore.  It would be knowing God doesn't exist.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 14, 2009)

I know that God doesn't exist. I've never murdered anyone. To think that the only thing holding back a majority of human beings is fear of retribution by some crazy phantom overlord is quite upsetting, really. Religion is *not* where people come by their morals.

I have a bit more faith in people than that.


----------



## Empoleon (Apr 14, 2009)

In fact, if all we have is ourselves, most of us would try to act better. I life would have more meaning - we wouldn't just be holding out for a blissful ever after which may or may not exist.

Though most of the western world is based upon Judeo-Christian values, and a lot of what Judaism brought up in history was different from other religions, i.e. not sacrificing children to a god. 

But as most have already stated, you can't prove that God doesn't exist. In fact, proving he exists is probably a lot easier. But regardless of which way the proof would lean, if it was inconclusive, I would tell everyone. There's no point in lying to people, really. 

On a side note, according to this BBC article, religious people are 3 times more likely to try to stay alive the longest.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 15, 2009)

The "western world is based upon Judeo-Christian values," is it? Why, then, do I not keep kosher; why are there no laws against adultery or the worship of false idols; why can I talk back to my parents without being stoned; why can I blend cotton with other fabrics and why do we not regularly stone gays?


----------



## H-land (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, I would probably tell the world, or at least certain parts of it, when I felt inspired to do so if I had definitive proof of God's nonexistence. I would not, however, go on a crusade, or dedicate my life to this.



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> There's nothing wrong with believing in something.


I would disagree strongly. One could believe, _por ejemplo,_ that if you kill heretics in God's name, then killing is all right. One example of this is how some people interpret the idea of _jihad_. I strongly believe that this is wrong to believe, because it allows one to throw aside the laws of morality that have been established by religions and by societies and go out and just flat out _slaughter_ people and waives you any feelings of guilt or remorse. This is detrimental to mankind and to society, and were everyone to believe this, then Man would, as a civilized species and a force on the planet, cease to exist.
By this, I mean to say that it can be very wrong to believe in something.


----------



## Werty (Apr 15, 2009)

Pure and simply, I would show the whole world, and inform them of their thousands of year old logical fallacies.

I find it revolting when religions manage to sway weak-minded people to join them only to use them.

I'm not going to make any thoughts on what would happen when I tell, it's a like pendulum; could be good or bad, but I know damn well that I would show the world. All there is to it. ;) I'd laugh.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Of course.

Anyone who'd be majorly impacted by it would likely ignore it, though.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 15, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> I would disagree strongly. One could believe, _por ejemplo,_ that if you kill heretics in God's name, then killing is all right. One example of this is how some people interpret the idea of _jihad_. I strongly believe that this is wrong to believe, because it allows one to throw aside the laws of morality that have been established by religions and by societies and go out and just flat out _slaughter_ people and waives you any feelings of guilt or remorse. This is detrimental to mankind and to society, and were everyone to believe this, then Man would, as a civilized species and a force on the planet, cease to exist.
> By this, I mean to say that it can be very wrong to believe in something.


Actually, belief in itself doesn't cause any actual harm; it isn't until you act upon that it becomes wrong (or right, or whatever). I'm guessing that's what Sandstone-Shadow meant. I mean, if some guy goes around thinking, "Hey, that guy's a heathen so killing him would be okay!" and then doesn't kill him, it's not really wrong. I think - or, rather, I hope - the average human cannot have _all_ of her morals overridden by religious indoctrination. (Wishful thinking? Maybe, but hope springs eternal.)

Still, there are a lot of cases - like _el ejemplo_ - where firm belief far too often leads to action, so sure.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 16, 2009)

TorterraOats said:


> I would tell.  Then the problems religion causes would stop.  But then, IMO, there would be more killing and bad stuff happening, because people know there is no after life.


There is another reason why people might think twice about murdering and committing crime, you know. It's called the law. The whole "killing people is very bad" idea the vast majority (if not all) of today's societies has picked up on has worked pretty well in the past umpteen years and probably wouldn't just be thrown aside because nobody believes in the Ten Commandments. Not that they necessarily wouldn't, because even without God the Bible could still be used as a moral guidebook, or interpreted metaphorically as some Christians choose to approach it.

Also if Christians knew there was no afterlife they would probably be less concerned with the spiritual and existential sides of things and more concerned with more materialistic concepts, such as freedom, and hence would continue to follow some moral standards, like before, but for a different "reward".


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 16, 2009)

> There is another reason why people might think twice about murdering and committing crime, you know. It's called the law.


I am a little disappointed that the law is required to stop you from murdering someone. What about human decency?


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 16, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> I am a little disappointed that the law is required to stop you from murdering someone. What about human decency?


Not everybody has it. Otherwise the law probably wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 16, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I know that God doesn't exist. I've never murdered anyone. To think that the only thing holding back a majority of human beings is fear of retribution by some crazy phantom overlord is quite upsetting, really. Religion is *not* where people come by their morals.
> 
> I have a bit more faith in people than that.


To be fair, religion can be a source of morals. A better way to phrase this: religion is not the only source of morals.

Religion is also something different from organised religion. One can be deeply religious and never go to church.


----------



## thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

no nobody would care and I can;t be bothered to go through the effort


----------



## Eye of Gorgon (Apr 19, 2009)

Of course I would, bcaus it'd show Al-Qaeda a thing or two about how religion was made to build good morals, not to blow yourself up for a deity!


----------

